# usadit červenýho kohouta



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, nerozumím co znamená té větě:
Ne že by tam tenhle grázl červenýho kohouta neusadil.
Máte návrhy?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Červený kohout - oheň.

Non è che quel birichino non sarebbe in grado di incendiarlo.

Trochu tápu, chybí mi context. Dává to smysl? 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, dává to smysl. 
Děkuju moc
P.S.
Jenom že grázl... není to silnější než birichino? Birichino se použivá spíš s dětmi...


----------



## Jana337

Ano, grázl je rozhodně silnější.  Bastardo?


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, bastardo anebo carogna...
Diky


----------

